# Beartooth Highway ride 10/2 (if open)



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

For anyone interested, a friend and I are planning to try ride the Beartooth Highway from Red Lodge to Cooke City this Sunday. I was up there a few weeks ago and one of the construction workers told me they were planning to have it open Oct 1, but I wonder if that will happen given all the rain (snow up high) we have had lately. The published date I have seen on the web that they are trying to have the road open by is Oct 15, so who know. Anyway, if the road is still closed, we plan to ride up from the other side over Dead Indian pass on the Chief Joseph scenic byway. We will probably need to set up a shuttle of sorts, so it will be important to get an early start. If anyone is interested, PM me or you can try call my cell phone at (209) 406-7879 (CA #--I just moved to Billings). Evenings are better. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

So how was it?

Tlaloc


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*No Go*

Everyone flaked, including the weather and the highway workers. I drove up there the day before and the road was still closed. It rained Sunday, and my friend who was supposed to go with me got sick. Bummer! Oh well, these things happen I guess.

I'm planning to try again this coming Sunday Oct 16. See new post. If you are interested let me know. The Weather Man says it should be mostly sunny this time, and the highway is supposed to be open--at least up to the WY border.


----------

